# Trying to build a LANCache server



## Simba7 (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm currently trying to build a LAN Cache server from a few scripts from https://github.com/bntjah/lancache and been bumping my head on unbound spitting out "Connection Refused for /var/run/local_unbound.ctl". So, I'm asking around for a more proper way on how to implement this on a FreeBSD 12.1 server.

..and NO, I will not use the darn Docker container from LANCache.net. I have had them tell me to just install Docker and use the container. Sure, it's easy (well, for them).. but with the concern surrounding Docker lately, I'd rather not. Plus, I have a dedicated server (8TB of storage) for this project.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

What typically happens, don't confuse local-unbound(8) and dns/unbound. They're two different installations of Unbound.


----------

